# مكتبة تفاسير الكتاب المقدس



## amgd beshara (12 يوليو 2013)

*بِاسْمِ الآب وَالابْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ
 إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ
 +آمِينَ+
*

*بعض مكتبات التفاسير *

 مكتبة بها الكثير من التفاسير للقراءة المباشرة من النت دون تحميل
http://www.kalimatalhayat.com/commentaries.html
 
تفاسير و مقالات مباشرة علي النت
مكتبة بيت الله 
http://www.baytallah.com/baytallah/books.htm

  مكتبة تفاسير من موقع الكلمة 
http://alkalema.net/tafsir.html

مكتبة موقع نداء الرجاء 
كتب روحية و تفاسير( للتحميل و القراءة المباشرة )
 http://www.call-of-hope.com/new/site/pages/section.php?lang=ara§ion=books 
تفسير السنن القويم و الكنز الجليل ( للتحميل و القراءة المباشرة )
 http://www.call-of-hope.com/new/site/pages/section.php?lang=ara§ion=alkanz

مكتبة موقع create-answer.com
بعض التفاسير و الكتب للقراءة المباشرة 
http://create-answer.com/arabic/christian_studie.htm
تفاسير العهد الجديد
http://www.create-answer.com/arabic/ketab moqdas kamel/tafser/new.htm
تفاسير العهد القديم
http://www.create-answer.com/arabic/ketab moqdas kamel/tafser/old.htm
 
مكتبة موقع محمدنيزم
http://www.muhammadanism.org/Arabic/default.htm
  
مكتبة موقع معرفة 
 http://www.maarifa.org/index.php?option=com_library&view=showcase&Itemid=214
 



*تفاسير الاباء*


*القديس كيرلس السكندري*

 انجيل لوقا
http://www.mediafire.com/?grxn43bgvrxt2e6

انجيل يوحنا ج 1
http://www.4shared.com/office/YaZI4C_c/____.html


 
*القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم*

العظة علي الجبل
http://www.4shared.com/office/0RDVGz4m/____-____.html

انجيل يوحنا
http://www.4shared.com/office/SlKB7WId/______-_____-___________.html

رساله غلاطية
تحميل 
و قراءة مباشرة
http://www.calloflove.net/copticlibrary/download/anbamousa/18.htm

رساله افسس
قراءة مباشرة
https://www.orthodoxonline.org/old/library/holybible/afasos/index.htm

الصلاة في مزامير داود
http://www.4shared.com/office/3UCno9Js/________________word.htm

عظات القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم  عن سفر التكوين  
من رفع صفحة 
فريق اللاهوت الدفاعي
 http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....360648843970849.70073.360026064033127&type=1

تفسير الرسالة الي افسس 
من رفع صفحة 
فريق اللاهوت الدفاعي
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....360648843970849.70073.360026064033127&type=1





*التفسير التطبيقي  

*للتحميل بصيغة pdf 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/t...ogspot.com+التفسير+التطبيقي+للكتاب+المقدس.pdf
او من هنا 
http://coptic-books.blogspot.com/2011/09/blog-post_10.html
او لتحميله في برنامج صغير الحجم 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/WTfSFjeu/_______-_.html




*التفسير المسيحي القديم*
http://www.father-bassit.com/vb/t8988.html

متي 
من 1 : 13
http://www.4shared.com/office/LbMsI9xv/_____-___1__-_____1__13_-____.htm
او من هنا
 http://www.scribd.com/doc/104556790...-كما-دونه-متى-1-إلى-13-الأب-الدكتور-ميشال-نجم

مرقس
http://www.4shared.com/office/syF2M6qM/_____-___2_-_____-____.html?refurl=d1url

لوقا
http://www.4shared.com/office/xoowc2yD/_____-___3_-_____-____.htm
او من هنا
 http://www.scribd.com/doc/104707283...-الإنجيل-كما-دونه-لوقا-الأب-الدكتور-ميشال-نجم
 
 
 
*التفسير الحديث للكتاب المقدس

* من هنا
التفسير الحديث للكتاب المُقدّس
او من هنا
http://www.4shared.com/folder/2fFPr6-I/___.html*


*  *بوب اتلي*
 
سفر التكوين من 1 ل 11
 http://www.freebiblecommentary.org/pdf/ara/VOL01AOT_arabic.pdf

 انجيل يوحنا و رسائلة الثلاث
 http://www.freebiblecommentary.org/pdf/ara/VOL04_arabic.pdf

 الرسالة الي اهل رومية
 http://www.freebiblecommentary.org/pdf/ara/VOL05_arabic.pdf

 رسالتي تسالونيكي الاولي و الثانية و رساله غلاطية
 http://www.freebiblecommentary.org/pdf/ara/VOL07_arabic.pdf
 
الرساله الي العبرانيين
 http://www.freebiblecommentary.org/pdf/ara/VOL10_arabic.pdf
 
رسالتي يعقوب و يهوذا
 http://www.freebiblecommentary.org/pdf/ara/VOL11_arabic.pdf
​


 * الاب متي المسكين *
 
انجيل متي
 http://www.4shared.com/office/44mZKDmy/______.html
او
 http://www.mediafire.com/?sxnndsmfzwy
 
 انجيل مرقس
 http://www.4shared.com/office/dXKYHxC3/______.html
او
 http://www.mediafire.com/?yajkoin2knz
 
 
انجيل لوقا
 http://www.4shared.com/office/XH6Mazjp/______.html
او
 http://www.mediafire.com/?ztqlgs9oymw
 
 انجيل يوحنا
 http://www.4shared.com/rar/Shfv5eOn/_____.html
او
 http://www.mediafire.com/?ejzkmdzuo1y
 
اعمال الرسل
 http://www.mediafire.com/?hbnlz6pv83yzump
 
رساله غلاطية
 http://www.4shared.com/office/soc_mU8v/_________-___.html
او
 http://www.mediafire.com/?ca1aawfjnwn
​
رومية
http://coptic-books.blogspot.com/2013/02/blog-post_6571.html

العبرانيين
http://coptic-books.blogspot.com/2013/02/blog-post_9235.html

 برنامج يحتوي علي التفاسير 
متي .مرقس . لوقا . اعمال . غلاطية 
و كتاب المسيح حياته و اعماله 
يسهل قرائته و يمكن ان يتم النقل منه مباشرة 
http://www.4shared.com/file/tYp2g0k-/____.html



*الموسوعة الكنسية لتفسير الكتاب المقدس *
تفسير كل اية 
من كنيسة القديس مارمرقس هليوبليس
http://www.stmarkos.org/stmarkos/ind...=32&Itemid=110



*تفسير العهد الجديد لخادم الرب وليم باركلي*
كامل بحجم 76 ميجا 
http://www.calloflove.net/avatony/bi...iambarkley.rar
او من هنا
http://www.ankawa.com/forum/index.php?topic=379141.0
او من هنا
http://www.ziddu.com/download/164397...D8%AF.rar.html




*الدكتور ابراهيم سعيد*

انجيل يوحنا
http://www.4shared.com/office/mQx-ViNh/___-____.html
او من هنا
http://www.islameyat.com/post_details.php?id=2504&cat=23&scat=30&

انجيل لوقا
http://www.4shared.com/********/J4aF0HNy/luke.html
او من هنا
http://www.islameyat.com/post_details.php?id=2505&cat=23&scat=30& 

افسس
http://www.4shared.com/office/yl1txkwI/___-___.htm
او من هنا 
www.jesus-for-all.net/christian_books/pdf_281.pdf
او من هنا
http://www.islameyat.com/post_details.php?id=2507&cat=23&scat=30& 


*السنن القويم في تفسير العهد القديم*
*و الكنز الجليل في تفسير الانجيل* ( العهد الجديد )
http://www.call-of-hope.com/new/site/pages/section.php?lang=ara§ion=alkanz

و تفسير السنن القويم للعهد القديم مجمع في رابط واحد 
من رفع استاذ مولكا 
http://www.mediafire.com/?j4ay03sywmvf778



*تفسير القس انطونيوس فكري*
من موقعة الرسمي
العهد القديم
http://www.smcfag.org/public/HTML/frantony1.htm
العهد الجديد
http://www.smcfag.org/public/HTML/frantony2.htm
برنامج تفسير الكتاب المقدس بالكامل
 http://www.calloflove.net/avatony/bi...e_tafser20.exe 
و يمكن قرائتة مباشرة من موقع كنيسة الانبا تكلا
http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Interp...ios-Fekry.html
او تحميلة من رابط واحد 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/3SktlJBV/_____.htm
تفسير العهد القديم كامل 
بحجم 31 ميجا
http://www.4shared.com/rar/_mcMw3nV/____wwwRabelmagdcom.html



* تفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب*

برنامج يحتوي علي تفسير العهدين 
بحجم 31 ميجا فقط
http://www.calloflove.net/avatony/bi...e_tafser10.exe
و للقراءة من هنا
http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inter...das-index-1-Father-Tadros-Yaacoub-Malaty.html
او هنا
http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/tadros/



*القس منيس عبد النور *

 إرادة الله قداستكم - دروس من رسالتى تسالونيكى
www.kdec.net/files/books/M.Thess.pdf
للقراءة 
http://www.call-of-hope.com/new/sit...ang=ara&section=books&item=3820ara&format=xml

 دروس من رسالتى بطرس الرسول
www.kdec.net/files/books/M.Peter.pdf
او من هنا
www.christians-art.com/theholybible/index.php?option=com_jdownloads&Itemid=33&view=finish&cid=5265&catid=186
للقراءة 
http://www.call-of-hope.com/new/sit...ang=ara&section=books&item=3840ara&format=xml

 دروس من رسالة أفسس
www.kdec.net/files/books/M.Ephesus.pdf
من هنا
www.christians-art.com/theholybible/index.php?option=com_jdownloads&Itemid=33&view=finish&cid=5343&catid=186

 دروس من رسالة كولوسي
www.kdec.net/files/books/M.Colosse.pdf
او من هنا
www.christians-art.com/theholybible/index.php?option=com_jdownloads&Itemid=33&view=finish&cid=5321&catid=186

المحبة لا تسقط ابداً - تأملات في إصحاح المحبة في كورنثوس الاولى 13
www.kdec.net/files/books/love-never.pdf
للقراءة
http://www.call-of-hope.com/new/sit...ang=ara&section=books&item=3765ara&format=xml

تصالحوا مع الله (كورنثوس الثانية)
 للتحميل 
www.call-of-hope.com/new/site/pages/itemFormat.php?lang=ara&section=books&item=3770ara&format=a4.pdf
للقراءة
http://www.call-of-hope.com/new/sit...ang=ara&section=books&item=3770ara&format=xml

 دراسة فى رسائل يوحنا الثلاث
www.kdec.net/files/books/M.John.pdf
او من هنا
www.christians-art.com/theholybible/index.php?option=com_jdownloads&Itemid=33&view=finish&cid=5375&catid=186

 تأملات في موعظة المسيح على الجبل
www.kdec.net/files/books/SermonOnMount.pdf

كتاب أمثال المسيح
www.kdec.net/files/books/Proverbs-All.pdf
للقراءة 
http://www.call-of-hope.com/new/sit...ang=ara&section=books&item=4315ara&format=xml

 من هو المسيح ؟ - دروس فى إنجيل مرقس
www.kdec.net/files/books/Mark-book.pdf

كتاب معجزات المسيح
www.kdec.net/files/books/Miracles.pdf

 تأملات فى سفر المزامير- الجزء الأول
www.kdec.net/files/books/Psalms-part1.pdf
او من هنا
http://www.maarifa.org/index.php?option=com_library&view=item&id=26&Itemid=214

 تأملات فى سفر المزامير- الجزء الثانى
www.kdec.net/files/books/Psalms-part2.pdf
او من هنا
http://www.maarifa.org/index.php?option=com_library&view=item&id=27&Itemid=214

تأملات في سفر المزامير- جزء3 
http://www.maarifa.org/index.php?option=com_library&view=item&id=28&Itemid=214

تأملات في سفر المزامير- جزء4
http://www.maarifa.org/index.php?option=com_library&view=item&id=29&Itemid=214


شخصيات كتابية

إبراهيم خليل الله 
www.kdec.net/files/books/Ibrahimbook.pdf
للقراءة
http://www.call-of-hope.com/new/sit...ang=ara&section=books&item=7120ara&format=xml

سيرة النبى إيليا
www.kdec.net/files/books/Elijahbook.pdf
للقراءة
http://www.call-of-hope.com/new/sit...ang=ara&section=books&item=7160ara&format=xml

النبى داود وابنه سليمان الحكيم
www.kdec.net/files/books/davidbook.pdf
للقراءة
http://www.call-of-hope.com/new/sit...ang=ara&section=books&item=7150ara&format=xml

موسى كليم الله
www.kdec.net/files/books/Mosesbook.pdf
للقراءة
http://www.call-of-hope.com/new/sit...ang=ara&section=books&item=7140ara&format=xml

سيرة النبى إليشع 
www.kdec.net/files/books/Elesha3book.pdf
للقراءة
http://www.call-of-hope.com/new/sit...ang=ara&section=books&item=7165ara&format=xml


* وليم ماكدونالد*
العهد الجديد كامل
من هنا
http://www.islameyat.com/post_details.php?id=2321&cat=23&scat=30&
 من هنا
http://www.defa3yat.com/bible-tafser-william-mcdonald.php

او من ال 4shared 
http://www.4shared.com/folder/t2hhrZw0/________.html



*بنيامين بنكرتين*

انجيل متي
http://www.4shared.com/office/zxUmZpGQ/___-__.html

انجيل مرقس
http://www.4shared.com/office/1AmpPh4N/__-__.html

انجيل لوقا
http://www.4shared.com/office/O4ExliAW/__-__.html

انجيل يوحنا
http://www.4shared.com/office/VAHdWpLP/__-_-__.html

اعمال الرسل
http://www.4shared.com/office/TziRqgVr/__-__.html

رساله رومية
http://www.4shared.com/office/yX8N7sEC/__-__.html

كورنثوس الثانية
http://www.4shared.com/office/J-PFpmCX/__-__.html

رساله افسس
http://www.4shared.com/office/Gps5eOIU/__-__.html



تحميل كل سفر علي حدة 
لابونا انطونيوس فكري 
و
خادم الرب وليم ماكدونالد

http://www.4shared.com/dir/rmI4L4gj/__-___.html




*الارشدياكون نجيب جرجس*

سفر التكوين
http://www.4shared.com/office/EV68Tlb4/___-___-___.htm

صموئيل الاول
http://www.4shared.com/office/EMLRZ1Sr/___-____-___.htm

ملوك الاول
http://www.4shared.com/office/kXva6hsZ/___-____-___.htm



*الاب استفان شربنتية*
انجيل متي
http://www.mediafire.com/?vv12x1i9h7uhbvm



 
 
 *الاب بولس فغالي*
 
 * [**The **Dragon Christian **]

*الاناجيل الازائية 
متي - مرقس - لوقا
http://www.4shared.com/office/1z5xL-hE/_____-___.html

اعمال الرسل
http://www.4shared.com/office/C5Iu9ihe/__-___.html

رؤيا القديس يوحنا
http://www.4shared.com/office/yY9isouz/___-___.html

تفاسير و شروحات للخوري بولس فغالي
http://www.4shared.com/zip/Hil-aJXK/_____.html


*
ف . ب . ماير 
*
مزمور الراعي
http://www.islameyat.com/downloads.php?download=view_count&file_id=6812&

بطرس الاولي 
http://www.4shared.com/office/HY7tysrr/__-_____-___.html

فيلبي
http://www.4shared.com/office/5ZNEHfuc/___-_____.html
*
**شخصيات من الكتاب المقدس*

حياة ابراهيم
http://www.4shared.com/office/9eg7kp7D/__-___.html
او من هنا
http://www.islameyat.com/downloads.php?download=view_count&file_id=6803&

حياة يعقوب
http://www.4shared.com/office/-GtraXq7/__-___.html
او من هنا
 http://www.islameyat.com/downloads.php?download=view_count&file_id=6785&

حياة موسي
http://www.4shared.com/office/tnUxRvcg/__-___.html
او من هنا
 http://www.islameyat.com/downloads.php?download=view_count&file_id=6801&

حياة يشوع
http://www.4shared.com/office/nlSMGfwd/__-___.html
او من هنا
 http://www.islameyat.com/downloads.php?download=view_count&file_id=6802&

حياة صموئيل 
http://www.4shared.com/office/fcyHFUet/__-___.html
او من هنا
 http://www.islameyat.com/downloads.php?download=view_count&file_id=6809&

حياة داود النبي
http://www.4shared.com/office/rL9JGxvJ/__-___.html
او من هنا
http://www.islameyat.com/downloads.php?download=view_count&file_id=6807&

زكريا نبي الرجاء
http://www.4shared.com/office/MjO6Bgls/__-___-___.html
او من هنا 
 http://www.islameyat.com/downloads.php?download=view_count&file_id=6783&

حياة ارميا
http://www.4shared.com/office/GxtjhA1n/__-___.html
او من هنا
http://www.islameyat.com/downloads.php?download=view_count&file_id=6775&

حياة يوسف
http://www.4shared.com/office/ISMz6ZYP/__-___.html
او من هنا
 http://www.islameyat.com/downloads.php?download=view_count&file_id=6811&

يوحنا المعمدان
http://www.4shared.com/office/-n5trxHF/__-___.html
او من هنا
http://www.islameyat.com/downloads.php?download=view_count&file_id=6810&

حياة بطرس
http://www.4shared.com/office/7JWHZ3eO/__-___.html
او من هنا
 http://www.islameyat.com/downloads.php?download=view_count&file_id=6808&

حياة بولس
http://www.4shared.com/office/TNptIpXJ/__-___.html
او من هنا
http://www.islameyat.com/downloads.php?download=view_count&file_id=6799&

 حياة ايليا و سر قوته
http://www.islameyat.com/downloads.php?download=view_count&file_id=6804&



* الاب يوسف درة الحداد*

متي
www.muhammadanism.org/haddad/gospels/apology_christianity_matthew.pdf

مرقس
 www.muhammadanism.org/haddad/gospels/apology_christianity_mark.pdf

لوقا
 www.muhammadanism.org/haddad/history/history_christianity_1.pdf

يوحنا
 www.muhammadanism.org/haddad/mysticism/mysticism_1.pdf

اعمال الرسل
 www.muhammadanism.org/haddad/history/history_christianity_2.pdf

فلسفة المسيحية
بولس الرسول و رسائله
ج 1
 www.muhammadanism.org/Arabic/book/haddad/philosophy_christianity_1.pdf
ج 2
 www.muhammadanism.org/Arabic/book/haddad/philosophy_christianity_2.pdf
*
* رؤيا يوحنا 
www.muhammadanism.org/haddad/mysticism/mysticism_2.pdf* 



الدكتور موريس تاوضروس *

رومية
http://www.4shared.com/office/zF2ERXIp/__-___.html

كورنثوس الاولي 
http://www.4shared.com/office/KzYjwGD6/_______-___.html

العبرانيين
http://www.4shared.com/office/zx4xteH5/______-___.html



*عبد المسيح و زملائه*

تكوين
http://www.4shared.com/office/gs7h5kSI/_____-___.html
او من هنا
 http://www.maarifa.org/index.php?option=com_library&view=item&id=90&Itemid=214
  او من هنا
www.call-of-hope.com/new/site/pages/itemFormat.php?lang=ara&section=books&item=3001ara&format=a4.pdf

امثال
http://www.4shared.com/office/UAslIJDT/___________-___.html
او من هنا
 http://www.maarifa.org/index.php?option=com_library&view=item&id=92&Itemid=214
  او من هنا
www.call-of-hope.com/new/site/pages/itemFormat.php?lang=ara&section=books&item=3090ara&format=a4.pdf
للقراءة
http://www.call-of-hope.com/new/sit...ang=ara&section=books&item=3090ara&format=xml

الموعظة على الجبل
للتحميل
www.call-of-hope.com/new/site/pages/itemFormat.php?lang=ara&section=books&item=3501ara&format=a4.pdf
للقراءة
http://www.call-of-hope.com/new/sit...ang=ara&section=books&item=3501ara&format=xml

ليأت ملكوتك - تفسير لإنجيل متى
http://www.maarifa.org/index.php?option=com_library&view=item&id=94&Itemid=214
او من هنا
www.call-of-hope.com/new/site/pages/itemFormat.php?lang=ara&section=books&item=3500ara&format=a4.pdf
للقراءة
http://www.call-of-hope.com/new/sit...ang=ara&section=books&item=3500ara&format=xml

من هو المسيح - تفسير إنجيل مرقس
 http://www.maarifa.org/index.php?option=com_library&view=item&id=93&Itemid=214
او من هنا
www.call-of-hope.com/new/site/pages/itemFormat.php?lang=ara&section=books&item=3550ara&format=a4.pdf
للقراءة
http://www.call-of-hope.com/new/sit...ang=ara&section=books&item=3550ara&format=xml

انجيل لوقا
http://www.4shared.com/office/lCZy9yGd/________-___.html
او من هنا
 http://www.maarifa.org/index.php?option=com_library&view=item&id=101&Itemid=214
  او من هنا
www.call-of-hope.com/new/site/pages/itemFormat.php?lang=ara&section=books&item=3600ara&format=a4.pdf
للقراءة
http://www.call-of-hope.com/new/sit...ang=ara&section=books&item=3600ara&format=xml

في موكب انتصار المسيح (سفر أعمال الرسل)
للتحميل
www.call-of-hope.com/new/site/pages/itemFormat.php?lang=ara&section=books&item=3700ara&format=a4.pdf
للقراءة
http://www.call-of-hope.com/new/sit...ang=ara&section=books&item=3700ara&format=xml

رومية
http://www.4shared.com/office/hDNCeE9v/________-___.html
او من هنا
http://www.maarifa.org/index.php?option=com_library&view=item&id=102&Itemid=214
او من هنا
www.call-of-hope.com/new/site/pages/itemFormat.php?lang=ara&section=books&item=3750ara&format=a4.pdf

غلاطية
http://www.4shared.com/office/27CogsEw/________-___.html
او من هنا
 http://www.maarifa.org/index.php?option=com_library&view=item&id=103&Itemid=214
  
فيلبي
http://www.4shared.com/office/-oRtVLVq/_____________-___.html
او من هنا
www.call-of-hope.com/new/site/pages/itemFormat.php?lang=ara&section=books&item=3800ara&format=a4.pdf
للقراءة المباشرة
http://www.call-of-hope.com/new/sit...ang=ara&section=books&item=3800ara&format=xml



*اسكندر جديد*

المزامير 1-67
http://www.maarifa.org/index.php?option=com_library&view=item&id=87&Itemid=214
او من هنا
www.call-of-hope.com/new/site/pages/itemFormat.php?lang=ara&section=books&item=3201ara&format=booklet.pdf
للقراءة
http://www.call-of-hope.com/new/sit...ang=ara&section=books&item=3201ara&format=xml

المزامير 84 - 119
 http://www.maarifa.org/index.php?option=com_library&view=item&id=88&Itemid=214 
او من هنا
www.call-of-hope.com/new/site/pages/itemFormat.php?lang=ara&section=books&item=3206ara&format=a4.pdf
للقراءة
http://www.call-of-hope.com/new/sit...ang=ara&section=books&item=3206ara&format=xml

المزامير 120-150
 http://www.maarifa.org/index.php?option=com_library&view=item&id=89&Itemid=214
  او من هنا
www.call-of-hope.com/new/site/pages/itemFormat.php?lang=ara&section=books&item=3211ara&format=a4.pdf
للقراءة
http://www.call-of-hope.com/new/sit...ang=ara&section=books&item=3211ara&format=xml

ايوب
http://www.4shared.com/office/pixrg9Ag/_______-__.html
او من هنا
 http://www.maarifa.org/index.php?option=com_library&view=item&id=91&Itemid=214
  
افسس
http://www.4shared.com/office/L3tYDmd8/_______-__.html

كولوسي
http://www.4shared.com/office/OdQcAsxB/_________-__.html
 او من هنا
www.call-of-hope.com/new/site/pages/itemFormat.php?lang=ara&section=books&item=3810ara&format=a4.pdf
للقراءة
http://www.call-of-hope.com/new/sit...ang=ara&section=books&item=3810ara&format=xml

 
 
 *الشماس يوسف حبيب*
 
 تفسير رسالة كورنثوس الاولي
 ليوحنا ذهبي الفم
http://www.4shared.com/office/DPUC6jyt/______-___.html

تفسير سفر زكريا
للعلامة ديديموس
http://www.4shared.com/office/YtL0hlUM/_____-___.html

تفاسير قراءات اسبوع الالام
http://www.4shared.com/office/SSUX9znu/____-___.html

تفسير مزمور التوبة
http://www.4shared.com/office/S6BtC017/___-___.html


 
*هنري ايرونسايد*

انجيل مرقس
http://www.4shared-china.com/office/hhFET2oP/_____.html

غلاطية
http://www.4shared-china.com/office/cZLXxOJd/__online.html

الرسالة الاولي و الثانية الي اهل تسالونيكي
http://www.4shared-china.com/office/9vksGX7v/_______.html

عبرانيين
http://www.4shared-china.com/office/QdAxBfTu/_______.html

سفر الرؤيا شرح مقارن
http://www.4shared.com/office/UNeA_Wq3/__-___-___-___-__.html



*هاملتون سميث
*
راعوث
http://www.4shared.com/office/CxlDmGDW/____.html

نشيد الانشاد
http://www.4shared.com/office/FF-DdTn-/_____.html

نحميا
http://www.4shared.com/office/NH4s0_AQ/_-__.html

كورنثوس الاولي
http://www.4shared.com/office/8SKAY68z/______.html

فيلبي
http://www.4shared.com/office/2lbYGXsf/_______-__.html

تيموثاوس الاولي
http://www.4shared.com/office/4OfgQY3x/___-__.html

يعقوب
http://www.4shared.com/office/V93iHFOL/____.html

رسالة بطرس الاولي
http://www.4shared.com/office/KfewcZ7D/_____-__.html

رسالة بطرس الثانية
http://www.4shared.com/office/DGN0dxdE/_____-__.html

رسائل يوحنا الثلاث و رسالة يهوذا
http://www.4shared.com/office/3W7trmRX/_____-___-__.html



* الانبا اغريغوريوس اسقف البحث العلمي*

الكتاب المقدس ( مقالات و اجابات اسئلة )
http://www.calloflove.net/copticlibrary/anbagregory/21/1.htm

الكتاب المقدس و طرق دراسته
http://www.calloflove.net/copticlibrary/anbagregory/20/1.htm

 انجيل متي و مرقس
  الجزء الاول  (انجيل متي  واسئلة عليه  )
http://www.2shared.com/file/qc76LpZ4/_______.html
الجزء الثاني
http://www.2shared.com/file/UCegGbMx/____.html
للقراءة المباشرة
http://www.calloflove.net/copticlibrary/anbagregory/22/1.htm

انجيل لوقا
للتحميل
http://www.2shared.com/file/zh99-DdF/____.html 
للقراءة المباشرة
http://www.calloflove.net/copticlibrary/anbagregory/23/1.htm

انجيل يوحنا
للتحميل
http://www.2shared.com/file/TagLu0Te/_______.html 
للقراءة المباشرة
http://www.calloflove.net/copticlibrary/anbagregory/24/1.htm

اعمال الرسل و بعض رسائل بولس الرسول
للتحميل
http://www.2shared.com/file/xPlPwrov/_____.html
للقراءة المباشرة
http://www.calloflove.net/copticlibrary/anbagregory/25/1.htm



*قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

التجرية علي الجبل
http://www.calloflove.net/copticlibrary/5/download.htm

العظة علي الجبل
http://www.calloflove.net/copticlibrary/download/pope/30.htm

امثال السيد المسيح
http://www.calloflove.net/copticlibrary/download/pope/31.htm

كلمات السيد المسيح علي الصليب
http://www.calloflove.net/copticlibrary/download/pope/92.htm

الوصايا العشر
1
http://www.calloflove.net/copticlibrary/download/pope/22.htm
2
http://www.calloflove.net/copticlibrary/download/pope/23.htm
3
http://www.calloflove.net/copticlibrary/download/pope/24.htm
4
http://www.calloflove.net/copticlibrary/download/pope/25.htm

نشيد الانشاد
http://www.calloflove.net/copticlibrary/download/pope/107.htm

يونان
http://www.calloflove.net/copticlibrary/download/pope/78.htm

ايوب
http://www.calloflove.net/copticlibrary/download/pope/29.htm

*شخصيات من الكتاب المقدس
*
ادم و حواء - قايين و هابيل
http://www.calloflove.net/copticlibrary/2/download.htm

موسي و فرعون
http://www.calloflove.net/copticlibrary/download/pope/104.htm

يعقوب و يوسف
http://www.calloflove.net/copticlibrary/download/pope/39.htm

داود النبي
http://www.calloflove.net/copticlibrary/popeshenouda/114/download.htm



*الاسفار القانونية الثانية *

من رفع
فريق اللاهوت الدفاعي
 
القس انطونيوس فكري
مكابين الاول و الثاني و يشوع بن سيراخ
 و الانبا مكاريوس
مكابين الاول و الثاني و يهوديت
 http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....360648843970849.70073.360026064033127&type=1
 
القمص بيشوي عبد المسيح
مكابين الاول و الثاني
  http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....360648843970849.70073.360026064033127&type=1

سفر باروخ
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....360648843970849.70073.360026064033127&type=1

يشوع بن سيراخ
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....360648843970849.70073.360026064033127&type=1


القمص يوسف اسعد
يهوديت
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....360648843970849.70073.360026064033127&type=1

طوبيا
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....360648843970849.70073.360026064033127&type=1

الانبا مكاريوس
طوبيا
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....360648843970849.70073.360026064033127&type=1




*سفر نشيد الانشاد *
مجموعة من كتب التفسير و التأملات في سفر نشيد الانشاد 

تفسير سفر نشيد الانشاد للرابي اليهودي شموئيل بن مئير

للبابا شنودة الثالث 
للتحميل

 http://www.calloflove.net/copticlibrary/download/pope/107.htm 
قراءة مباشرة من هنا
http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...eed-El-Anasheed/Song-of-Songs_00-index-2.html

خمائل الطيب لمتي بهنام
http://www.4shared.com/office/Ga1j0iP1/__-__.htm

للانبا يؤانس 
اسقف الغربية المتنيح
http://www.4shared.com/office/v4qAjj-q/____.htm

واتشمان ني
خادم صيني
http://www.4shared.com/office/Jed2gBJS/___.htm

الاعتراضات علي سفر نشيد الانشاد
و الرد عليها للقمص زكريا بطرس
http://www.4shared.com/office/9OLH3YBQ/____.htm

ان ماري بلتيية
http://www.4shared.com/office/o0ob01ZA/_______.html

هاملتون سميث 
شرح موجز
http://www.4shared.com/office/6yEAXsbH/_______-__.html

 تفسير رمزي لسفر نشيد الانشاد
القديس امبروسيوس
http://www.4shared.com/get/syvYTqha/_____-__.html

نشيد الانشاد قدس اقداس الكتاب المقدس
http://www.4shared.com/office/985gRzSp/_______________.html

السعادة امرأة
http://www.4shared.com/office/mVoH4EsI/__-__.html

نشيد الانشاد ليوحنا قمير
http://www.4shared.com/office/-jBjTViW/__-__.html
 


*تفاسير مجمعه لبعض الاسفار*

العبرانيين 
هاملتون سميث
http://www.4shared.com/office/65UWC2-K/______-__.html

المزامير
لمراد امين موسي
http://www.4shared.com/office/MoENyE8J/__-__________-___.html

العبرانيين
هنري ايرونسايد
http://www.4shared.com/office/0PYajAgG/______-____.html

الرؤيا 
هاني ماهر
http://www.4shared.com/office/Z5eP98mn/_____-__.html

المزامير
القمص اشعياء ميخائيل
http://www.4shared.com/office/9WHSL_52/_______-___.html

انجيل يوحنا 
القس فايز فارس
http://www.4shared.com/office/8smFLM2M/__________.html

رسالة يهوذا
ماكسويل كودار
http://www.4shared.com/office/DegFaY7h/__-__.html

رسالة افسس 
لمتي بهنام
http://www.4shared.com/office/ZUrtrG7S/__-__.html
 
 سفر يونان 
 للاب فنسان مورا
http://www.mediafire.com/?db3do1759nj681g 
او من هنا 
 http://coptic-books.blogspot.com/2013/01/blog-post_1002.html
 
 دراسة في الانجيل كما رواه لوقا البشير
 اغسطينوس جورج 
 نقلها للعربية الاب صبحي حموي اليسوعي

http://www.2shared.com/********/HJ2b1J28/______-__.html
او من هنا
http://www.facebook.com/difa3iat/posts/543046119040289
 
سفر المزامير 
لاحد رهبان دير المحرق
الجزء الاول من 1 ل 50
http://www.ixoyc.net/data/Fathers/343.pdf
الجزء الاول و الثاني معا من 1 ل 100
 http://www.mediafire.com/?jfn0a47mrcem7z3



*ش**خصيات كتابية*

برنابا مسيحي مثالي ( ريتشارد توماس ) 
للتحميل 
call-of-hope.com/new/site/pages/itemFormat.php?lang=ara&section=books&item=7380ara&format=a4.pdf
للقراءة
http://call-of-hope.com/new/site/pages/itemFormat.php?lang=ara&section=books&item=7380ara&format=xml

مريمتان في الكتاب المقدس ( دورا بيك )
call-of-hope.com/new/site/pages/itemFormat.php?lang=ara&section=books&item=7145ara&format=a4.pdf

قطاف من حياة ابراهيم ( ارثر بنك )
lfan.com/books/bible-characters/from-khalas/ketaf%20mn%20hayat%20ebrahim%20-%20266.pdf

فتيان و فتايات الكتاب المقدس ( د . جرجس ميلاد )
lfan.com/books/bible-characters/from-khalas/ftyan%20wa%20ftayat%20alketab%20almokdes%20-%20243.pdf

يشوع بن نون ( جون بول )
lfan.com/books/bible-characters/from-khalas/sha5syaat%20ktabya%20-%2024.pdf

ارميا النبي ( ذافيذادي )
lfan.com/books/bible-characters/from-khalas/seret%20armya%20-%20233.pdf

تأملات و دراسات في شخصية داود النبي 
( طلعت فكري )
lfan.com/books/bible-characters/dawood.pdf

اعظم الرجال ( د . مكارتني )
lfan.com/books/bible-characters/from-khalas/aezam%20al%20regaal%20-%2012.pdf

رسائل ( بديع عبد الحق )
للتحميل
www.call-of-hope.com/new/site/pages/itemFormat.php?lang=ara&section=books&item=7110ara&format=a4.pdf
للقراءة
http://www.call-of-hope.com/new/site/pages/itemFormat.php?lang=ara§ion=books&item=7110ara&format=xml

كل الملوك و الملكات في الكتاب المقدس 
( هربرت لوكير )
من هنا
http://www.islameyat.com/downloads.php?download=view_count&file_id=6831&
او من هنا
http://coptic-books.blogspot.com/2013/02/blog-post_495.html
او من هنا
http://www.4shared.com/office/yiNFDzKc/______-__.html

حياة موسي للقديس غريغوريوس النيصي
http://coptic-books.blogspot.com/2013/01/blog-post_9.html

*
دورا بيك
*نساء في الكتاب المقدس

مريم ام يسوع 
للتحميل
call-of-hope.com/new/site/pages/itemFormat.php?lang=ara&section=books&item=7385ara&format=a4.pdf
للقراءة
http://call-of-hope.com/new/site/pages/itemFormat.php?lang=ara&section=books&item=7385ara&format=xml

ابيجايل و ميكال
للتحميل
call-of-hope.com/new/site/pages/itemFormat.php?lang=ara&section=books&item=7153ara&format=a4.pdf
للقراءة
http://call-of-hope.com/new/site/pages/itemFormat.php?lang=ara&section=books&item=7153ara&format=xml

المراءة السامرية و مريم المجدلية
للتحميل
call-of-hope.com/new/site/pages/itemFormat.php?lang=ara&section=books&item=7387ara&format=a4.pdf
للقراءة
http://call-of-hope.com/new/site/pages/itemFormat.php?lang=ara&section=books&item=7387ara&format=xml

سارة و هاجر
للتحميل
call-of-hope.com/new/site/pages/itemFormat.php?lang=ara&section=books&item=7123ara&format=a4.pdf
للقراءة
http://call-of-hope.com/new/site/pages/itemFormat.php?lang=ara&section=books&item=7123ara&format=xml

ليديا و برسكيلا
للتحميل
call-of-hope.com/new/site/pages/itemFormat.php?lang=ara§ion=books&item=7391ara&format=a4.pdf
للقراءة
http://call-of-hope.com/new/site/pages/itemFormat.php?lang=ara§ion=books&item=7391ara&format=xml

مريم و مرثا
للتحميل
call-of-hope.com/new/site/pages/itemFormat.php?lang=ara§ion=books&item=7389ara&format=a4.pdf
للقراءة
http://call-of-hope.com/new/site/pages/itemFormat.php?lang=ara§ion=books&item=7389ara&format=xml


نعمي و راعوث
للتحميل
call-of-hope.com/new/site/pages/itemFormat.php?lang=ara§ion=books&item=7143ara&format=a4.pdf
للقراءة
http://call-of-hope.com/new/site/pages/itemFormat.php?lang=ara§ion=books&item=7143ara&format=xml

يوكابد و مريم
للتحميل
call-of-hope.com/new/site/pages/itemFormat.php?lang=ara§ion=books&item=7135ara&format=a4.pdf
للقراءة
http://call-of-hope.com/new/site/pages/itemFormat.php?lang=ara§ion=books&item=7135ara&format=xml




*بعض ترجمات الكتاب المقدس العربيه 


*من موقع الكنيسه العربيه
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/jab/

ترجمات و قواميس من موقع البشاره 
http://www.albishara.org/

الترجمه اليسوعيه
www.calloflove.net/avatony/book/jesuitbible.pdf

الترجمه العربيه المشتركه 
للقراءه المباشره 
http://www.elkalima.com/gna
للتحميل :
http://www.mediafire.com/download/4pblbez1b1t47j2/الكتاب+المقدس+-+العهد+القديم+والجديد.pdf

ترجمة كتاب الحياة 
http://www.biblica.com/bibles/arabic/




*قواميس 

*قواميس كثيره من موقع البشاره 
http://www.albichara.com/dictionary.php

قواميس من موقع الكنيسه العربيه 
http://www.arabchurch.com/dictionaries/

من موقع كنيسة الانبا تكلا
http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...-Bible-Dictionary/Kamous-Al-Engeel-index.html


*دائرة المعارف الكتابية*
http://www.mediafire.com/?hvewg73skjakjut

جمان من فضة - قاموس اعلام الكتاب المقدس
http://www.4shared.com/office/tcsB62qJ/___-_____-__.html

قاموس المعين
http://www.4shared.com/office/CzKWjkgx/__-_______-___-___-__.html

الفهرس العربي لكلمات العهد الجديد اليونانية
http://www.4shared.com/office/nOP5ALyl/______-___.html

القاموس العالي للمتعلم
http://www.4shared.com/office/RQwAMWq-/___-___.html

القاموس الموسوعي للعهد الجديد اليوناني
http://www.4shared.com/office/0f73BZTQ/________-____.html

الؤلؤة البهية في تفسير الكلمات الالهية
http://www.4shared.com/office/lwVZC_2R/______-___1900.html

*

وَ لإِلهَنَا كُلُّ مَجْدٍ وَكَرَامَةٍ إِلَى الأَبَدِ
+ آمِينَ+*
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 يوليو 2013)

*أخيرااااااااااااااااااااااا
شكرا ياباشا ...بس العيب ع الأدارة بقى لأنها مش بتسمح بأكتر من تقييم
ياريت ياريت ( نثبت ) الموضوع دة
أو نعمل له ركن خاص به ...أو تتصرفوا 
*​


----------



## mose (22 أغسطس 2017)

شكرا لحضرتك على المجهود و الموضوع نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح معك


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (27 ديسمبر 2018)

مجموعة كتب رائعة... تحياتي


----------



## زهرة القصر (2 أكتوبر 2022)

يعطيك العافية


----------

